# How Shall We Eye Eternity?



## reaganmarsh (Jan 26, 2016)

This is an excerpt from Thomas Doolittle's "How Shall We Eye Eternity?", and it hits me right between the eyes as a pastor.

"When we are to preach to people that must live forever in heaven or hell, with God or devils: and our very preaching is the means appointed by God to fit men for an everlasting state: when we stand and view some hundreds of persons before us, and think, 'All these are going to eternity: now we see them, and they see us; but after they shall see us no more in our pulpits, nor we them in their pews... It may be, some of them are hearing their last sermon, making their last public prayers, keeping their last Sabbath; and before we come to preach again, might be gone into another world" ; if we had but a firm belief of eternity ourselves, and a real lively sense of the mortality of their bodies and our own...how pathetically [tenderly] should we plead with them, plentifully weep over them, fervently pray for them, that our words, or rather, the word of the eternal God, might have effectual operation in their hearts!"

Powerful stuff here.


----------

